# Garnier Fructis for dogs



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

Are Garnier Fructis Repair&Shine,Garnier Fructis Anti-Dandruff shampoos and Garnier Fructis Fortifying Masque Sleek Look good things for Maltese?Did someone use these products on dogs?Results?Stronger coat?


----------

